# Digital thermometers



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

are the ones made for fish tanks ok to use in vivs?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

yh, there good, preferably the ones with a probe i find are best


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

i got some with the the probe on off ebay quite cheap and they work brilliant :no1:


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

would you say theyre quite accurate?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

yh i would say so


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

yea i tested them against the exo terra thermometers and there is alot of differance they are alot more accurate


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks for the help: victory:


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

your :welcome1:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Digital-HYGROMETER-Thermometer-Clock-Humidity-Moisture_W0QQitemZ200185606686QQihZ010QQcategoryZ4 3421QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

One I got from a UK seller and got it for £12 and the same one from china was £9 takes a couple of weeks to arrive though.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

The t1 laser thermometer is extremly acurrate.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

I use the ones from Livefood UK Crickets Locusts Mealworms Reptile supplies mail order

Livefood UK Ltd.

They work good enough for me


----------



## AndyDaDude (Oct 30, 2007)

agreed ^^^ they are great, got 2 probes 2 so can moniter hot and cold/cold and basking at same time


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

hey me again whats the differance between the IN/OUT on the thermometers ?


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

which one have you got?


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

it aint got a name but its a digi if that helps 

was just wanderin just incase i have them on the wrong setting as i aint had them long


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

if it has one probe, it means that in (the probe) and out is the actual monitor/reader!


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

yea it has 1 probe... so the IN setting is the correct 1 then cause thats what its on


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

yh, i think, what you could do is stick it right next to a light and leave it for a bit but move the monitor thing as far away as you can!!


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

o.k will do thanks for the advice cheers:cheers:


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

no probs dude : victory:

if ya need anything else just shout!!  lol


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hiya folks,

Just been having a similar 'issue' with my digi 'in/out thermometer, went to the Chinese manufacturer website for the instructions but it still didn't specify which was which !
I 'assumed' that the 'in' would be the probe temp and the 'out' the unit (as with 'in' the enclosure and 'out' side the enclosure - makes sense eh !.....
But then the temps were up on the 'out' temp placed just above the substrate, mmm...
So I whipped out the thermometer and stuck the probe end in the snake food freezer compartment and was quite surprised to watch the 'out' temp plummet to -4C in a couple of minutes. Now I'm no scientist but I reckon that's good enough proof that the 'out' reading is the probe and 'in' is the LCD unit !

Please Note - My thermometer is the digital ST2 model -others may differ, or I might have a dodgy one that's been wired up wrong !! :lol2:

Either way, I now know why I was struggling to get the temp on the new 3ft viv to anywhere near what I needed...... Ah well, only 4 hours wasted !:whistling2:

So to recap : 'In' reading is the main unit (LCD) and 'out' reading is the probe reading (strangely in my opinion!).

Hope this all helps !


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

ANT said:


> if it has one probe, it means that in (the probe) and out is the actual monitor/reader!


Hi all,

I think its the other way round, on mine out is the probe and in is the unit itself.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Mine is also OUT = PROBE
IN = UNIT
: victory:


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

mrfluff said:


> Mine is also OUT = PROBE
> IN = UNIT
> : victory:


same for my two


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

It's IN for the main unit cos that's designed to be Indoors, then OUT for the probe as that's the bit that ordinarily goes Outdoors (outside the window for example).

I just ordered one off ebay for 99p plus postage - from HK but have ordered stuff from here before with no probs  

Looking forward to getting it - got to be better than an exo terra roundy-round thing!!!!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I think its the other way round, on mine out is the probe and in is the unit itself.
> 
> slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


yh your right!! i forget!! i just leave my thermometer on the reading of the out probe 
sorry:blush:


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Mine is also OUT = PROBE
> IN = UNIT
> : victory:


ditto.


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

hey im gonna change mine 2 out cause it makes sense with "in" to be inside and "out" to be outside


----------

